# Global Rally - raffle prizes



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

As chief raffle bloke for the global rally , i'm here to ask for donations of prizes for said raffle, now it would be nice to have some really useful prizes this year, so if you are willing to give something please let me know by pm, last year planetgen gave us a generator as the star prize, that was so kind, so please help us out if you can. Dennis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi We will buy a Steam Iron to Donate for the raffle


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks mave, dennis


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

bump!


----------

